# Marion to MINNESOTA????



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

OK there is another thread, saying that Marion could be moved for Chicago's Picks. I was thinking last night about a possible trade(s) that the Suns could do. First, I would like to say that i am opposed to trading Marion but I think that if they are going to trade him, Rob and Mike need to think of the future. 

Ok here is my idea....

Suns Trade Marion and #27 (own pick) to Minnesota for thier #6 pick and Troy Hudson (PG) (4 years, 28 Million).

And Then the Suns can either Draft a player like Gay or best best player available. 

OR

Suns trade #6 (via MIN), and #21 (from LAL via ATL) and 2007 ATL (top 3 protected) to Chicago for #2 (via NYK) and #16 (own pick).

Suns then Draft at #2 Alridge or Bargnani and draft at #16 a International player to develop overseas.

These moves allows Minnesota to get another star around KG. And allows Phoenix to get cap space to sign Tim Thomas, Re-sign Diaw and Barbosa, and sign their acquired draftpicks.

C- Kurt Thomas/ Boris Diaw
PF- Amare Stoudamire/ #2 (Alridge)
SF- James Jones/ Tim Thomas
SG- Raja Bell/ Leandro Barbosa/ Eddie House
PG- Steve Nash/ Troy Hudson

Remember this is just an idea and these moves can only be done, if teams trading actually trade. I will now take your thoughts.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I would love for that to happen. That is the best case scenario for the Wolves, but I highly doubt that the Suns would consider that and the contracts don't match.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

would be a good move for minny, we need to win now... im hyped up about having the pick, but if we can get someone like marion for it then we have to take that chance
we would have awesome rebounding numbers with KG, Marion and Griffin if he stays around.
still need an outside shooter, but we could pick one up elsewhere for cheap IMO


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Please tell me that PHX offered that to us.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Please tell me that PHX offered that to us.


lol my reaction exactly


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

This "propousal" is hilarious... since you have Nash avatar my best guess would be that you are mocking wolves fans


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Banjoriddim said:


> This "propousal" is hilarious... since you have Nash avatar my best guess would be that you are mocking wolves fans


I too sport a Nash avatar, and that trade proposal is either a joke or wishful thinking on the part of some Wolves fan. The Suns wouldn't give up Marion, at least not for that trade.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

add griffin and a second rounder from the wolves....

still... we get marion!!! :biggrin: lol


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

LOL. I don't think the Suns really wanted Hudson, tho.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The Suns wouldn't even waste their time laughing at that offer. No chance of that happening, and I don't see any way Marion ends up in Minnesota (and that's fine with me, don't really want him on this team).


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

likewise. not a big fan of marion. if you read the article of him on SLAM magazine.. hes a stat whore..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i'm not a big fan of his personally... but he does have un-arguable talent.
he would be a genuine number 2 option for kg which is what i think we need to be pushing for this offseason.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

As much as I loved to watch KG do all the reboundings, I really don't want Marion to take some of his (I know, but that is one thing he excels the most at). We are also pretty much set on that position Marion is.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Marion would give us a good chance to trade ricky aswell though, and he is a definate upgrade, especially for what the trade above says we give up


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Suns have T.Thomas, Diaw, and Marion, but next year, they have that plus K.Thomas and Stoudemire. Can't find minutes for all of them. They say Marion's contract is the one to go, so 6th pick to Minny for some worthless players is not all that difficult for me to understand.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> Suns have T.Thomas, Diaw, and Marion, but next year, they have that plus K.Thomas and Stoudemire. Can't find minutes for all of them. They say Marion's contract is the one to go, so 6th pick to Minny for some worthless players is not all that difficult for me to understand.


this is true... i think they have to move marion to be able to resign diaw and barbosa aswell?
i think he could be a definate player to look at over the offseason, looks like he'll be moved and we need another star here.. if we cant get anyone else ill take marion with pleasure


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We would want KG , you can keep the rest of your garbage, that's harsh but true.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Amareca said:


> We would want KG , you can keep the rest of your garbage, that's harsh but true.


have fun with that


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Amareca said:


> We would want KG , you can keep the rest of your garbage, that's harsh but true.


 :laugh: We don't need any of yours, either.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Amareca said:


> We would want KG , you can keep the rest of your garbage, that's harsh but true.


I find that funny becuase you are the one's looking to get rid of a player to open minutes, not us. And the 6th pick is not garbage, it's what the Suns would require, and because you're being arrogant, I'll say this Marion's a good player, but you tell me how good he would be in a half court offense with that spasm of a shot.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> I find that funny becuase you are the one's looking to get rid of a player to open minutes, not us. And the 6th pick is not garbage, it's what the Suns would require, and because you're being arrogant, I'll say this Marion's a good player, but you tell me how good he would be in a half court offense with that spasm of a shot.


even with that being said, he'd still easily be the best second option on the team here.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

oh I know, but last I checked, 6th pick, plus Troy (when he's healthy) especially in that system, probably Griffen especially in that system, are not garbage.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> oh I know, but last I checked, 6th pick, plus Troy (when he's healthy) especially in that system, probably Griffen especially in that system, are not garbage.


no doubt.
if theyre needing to move marion, griff, hudson and the 6th would be a pretty good offer IMO.
griffin would be great next to amare up front, and someone like rudy gay or carney on the suns would flourish


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I'll give credit where it's due, and Marion is a good player. He's always been a good all-around stats guy...and yea, he'd fill a void in being a number two scorer. But I have a few concerns with that. As was said before...his shot is terrible and in a half court game, I just don't see him being as affective. I wonder what he'd be doing without Nash and the Suns style of play. He'd come to a team that is playing half-court, and all-around obviously less talented then the players on the Suns roster. But the thing that bugs me the most is...who's going to take the last shot? When it's crunch time or in the 4th quarter, who's going to make that big push and get us over the top? There is no way I want Marion taking that last shot. He is great for hustle plays, tip-ins, rebounding, points in the paint, and plays great defense. But his outside game is horrendous. And when it's crunch time, I wouldn't take the chance of having him making a jump shot. 

With all that said...I'm skeptical about the trade proposal, but Marion is a proven player and it'd be obvious Mchale and Taylor were going to do what they could to keep KG here...which is what I want more than anything. I'm assuming all the moves can't stop there either. The team lacks a consistant shooter and though Marion would provide help on the rebounding side, we still need a banger alongside the frontline for KG, and it's still unknown wither or not Marcus Banks will be returning. This is a monumental off-season, if McHale wants to reclaim what he has left to his name, this is the time to do it.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

I would rather have J-Rich


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

hollywood476 said:


> I would rather have J-Rich


I absolutely agree 100% because he brings more to the table of what we need...with that said, I don't think we could pry him away from Golden State.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

hollywood476 said:


> I would rather have J-Rich


definately... but i dont think we can get J rich... i mentioned in a thread a while back i think he would be the perfect fit next to KG, good all around player and has a pretty solid outside shot.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Anyone see how many jump shots Marion hit tonite? How many dunks or points in the paint? He is a scorer, I just wonder...without all those easy shots and looks coming from the likes of Steve Nash, would he really be worth it?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i dont doubt it. cause KG opens up the floor. 
marion will still get his shots.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

marquis daniels getting splinters from tha mavs bench as of late... maybe an option over the offseason?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> marquis daniels getting splinters from tha mavs bench as of late... maybe an option over the offseason?


If Dallas wins the 'ship, I can't see 'Quis going anywhere at any cost (assuming he isn't a distraction, which I don't think he will be). They'll want to keep that team together. Even though he didn't get his chance this year, you never know...every year is different. I don't see anything that Minnesota has that they would want. They could use a Van Horn-like replacement (tall with perimeter skills), since I'm not sure he'll be back, but noone from Minny would fill that role.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> If Dallas wins the 'ship, I can't see 'Quis going anywhere at any cost (assuming he isn't a distraction, which I don't think he will be). They'll want to keep that team together. Even though he didn't get his chance this year, you never know...every year is different. I don't see anything that Minnesota has that they would want. They could use a Van Horn-like replacement (tall with perimeter skills), since I'm not sure he'll be back, but noone from Minny would fill that role.


Griffin?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> If Dallas wins the 'ship, I can't see 'Quis going anywhere at any cost (assuming he isn't a distraction, which I don't think he will be). They'll want to keep that team together. Even though he didn't get his chance this year, you never know...every year is different. I don't see anything that Minnesota has that they would want. They could use a Van Horn-like replacement (tall with perimeter skills), since I'm not sure he'll be back, but noone from Minny would fill that role.


Eddie Griffin is the closest you could ask for, but he is a better down inside defender and a blocker than Van Horn. However, that would leave us a center less unless we need to address for some more depth in the center position via free agency, trades, or even draft.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Troy Hudson is still in the league ??? All Star Fwd for a scrub bench warmer hahaha!!!

McHale is doing some job up there. You are better off going for Peja or Bonzi, people who actually are available.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Eddie Griffin is the closest you could ask for, but he is a better down inside defender and a blocker than Van Horn. However, that would leave us a center less unless we need to address for some more depth in the center position via free agency, trades, or even draft.


Eddie Griffin would be a third option at best behind Dampier and Diop. Plus, they like to go small wtih Dirk at C against certain teams so that those big guys don't even play. They already have a project young guy in Mbenga to fill the bench defensive role. Griffin's role is certainly not worth a Daniels, who will still play at least 20 min next year.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Eddie Griffin would be a third option at best behind Dampier and Diop. Plus, they like to go small wtih Dirk at C against certain teams so that those big guys don't even play. They already have a project young guy in Mbenga to fill the bench defensive role. Griffin's role is certainly not worth a Daniels, who will still play at least 20 min next year.


Then the trade would not work out for both teams successfully. One has already filled up in center, while another is lacking. I know Griffin wasn't being used properly, but I really hope he will be used better next season with a better need in the center position. Daniels is a SG, and we already got Rashad on the list, so it is also not needed. Plus, the salaries would probably not be matched.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

No one is really mentioning that Marion has a huge contract.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

this thread should be locked. 

this will not happen. 

The End. Plus, I don't think Marion would be that good of a fit here.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont think he'd be that great of a fit either to be honest...
we need more of a shooter, a ray allen, j rich something along those lines (not gonna happen but hey)
but if he ended up here you couldnt complain, would be a good second option to kg regardless of how he fits into the system here (or lack there of)


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd rather take Wally back then take Marion.


----------

